# pioneer vsx-1120-k and SONLY BDV E770W



## msdhanjal (Feb 4, 2011)

I Just got the Pioneer VSX1120K and wanted to use the remote to control my Sony BDV E770W, Pl cna you Suggest any codes that can be used to do so. I have tried all codes as mentioned.:hissyfit:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Contact Pioneer support, they may have an updated code list since the manual was published.


----------



## msdhanjal (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. Will do.


----------

